# nautilia.gr Club > The nautilia.gr Club > Εκδηλώσεις nautilia.gr >  Εκδήλωση nautilia.gr 16/02/2013 στο Superferry - Κοπή πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας 2013

## Maroulis Nikos

super2011.jpg

Το *n@utilia.gr* το μεγαλύτερο ναυτιλιακό site στην Ελλάδα, θα πραγματοποιήσει την κοπή της πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας.
Σε συνδυασμό με τα όγδοα γενέθλια της ιστοσελίδας μας και θέλοντας να ευχαριστήσουμε
έμπρακτα τα μέλη μας, σας προσκαλούμε το Σάββατο 16-2-2013 στην Ραφήνα και πιο συγκεκριμένα στο *ΕΓ/ΟΓ SUPERFERRY II* της *Golden Star Ferries* σε μια ολοήμερη εκδήλωση που θα έχουμε την ευκαιρία όλα τα μέλη του *n@utilia.gr* να βρεθούμε ξανά, να συζητήσουμε, να διασκεδάσουμε αλλά και να κάνουμε ένα ταξίδι έκπληξη..
Σας περιμένουμε εν πλώ..


Περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το event του *n@utilia.gr* θα ανακοινωθούν τις επόμενες μέρες.

----------


## nikos1945

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ τον φιλο μας Νικο Μαρουλη για την φροντιδα του για την ωραια εκδηλωση των γεννεθλιων του φορουμ μας και της κοπης της πιτας.Περιμενουμε ανακοινωσεις.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ένα *Χρυσό* ναυτιλιακό site + Μία *Golden* ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία = Μία *Χρυσή* ευκαιρεία για συνάντιση, ξεφάντωμα και συζητήσεις.
Αναμένουμε νεότερα και πόσο θα είναι το κόστος.

----------


## thanos75

Α...πάρα πολύ ωραία, έξοχα! Είναι ωραίο που η κοπή της πίτας θα μετοικίσει και προς Ανατολική Αττική μεριά.  Εννοείται πως θα είμαι εκεί- εκτός απροόπτου βέβαια

----------


## ithakos

Τέλειο.........φανταστική Ιδέα.. ...η καλύτερη ανταμοιβή για τα μέλη του nautilia.gr

----------


## antonissma2

θα ειμαστε ολοι εκει!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Έλα να δούμε τις λεπτομέρειες και δεν το χάνω με τίποτα(θεού θέλοντος).

----------


## nektarios15

Σε κάθε περίπτωση το βλέπω να πηγαίνει και πάλι για δεξαμενισμό!

----------


## kalypso

εκτος απροόπτου θα είμαι εκεί...μία ευκαιρία για να ξαναδώ παλιούς φίλους αλλά και να γνωρίζω νέους....!!

----------


## Ergis

Μια τελεια ευκαιρια να συναντηθουμε σε ενα απο τα πιο καραβολατρικα πλοια που εχουν απομεινει στην ακτοπλοια μας.
Και μια ευκαιρια προσωπικα για μενα να ταξιδεψω με αυτο το πλοιο που ολο μου ξεφευγε μεσα απο τα χερια!
Ευχαριστουμε πολυ τους υπευθυνους και....ραντεβου στο πλοιο λοιπον  :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ραντεβου εις το πλοιον!

----------


## renion

H ιδεα φαινεται εξαιρετικη!!!!!

Θα προσπαθησω να ειμαι εκει!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Με χαρά σας ανακοινώνουμε ότι το n@utilia.gr θα πραγματοποιήσει
την κοπή της Πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας του, σε συνδυασμό με τα όγδοα γενέθλια
της ιστοσελίδας μας. Θέλοντας να ευχαριστήσουμε έμπρακτα τα μέλη μας
σας προσκαλούμε το Σάββατο 16 Φεβρουαρίου 2013 στην Ραφήνα και πιο συγκεκριμένα στο ΕΓ/ΟΓ Superferry II της GOLDEN STAR FERRIES σε μια ολοήμερη εκδήλωση που θα έχουμε την ευκαιρία όλα τα μέλη του n@utilia.gr να βρεθούμε ξανά, να συζητήσουμε, να διασκεδάσουμε στα πλαίσια ενός εορταστικού ταξιδιού έκπληξη.
Το ταξίδι μας θα ξεκινήσει στις 07:45 με προορισμό Άνδρο - Τήνο - Μύκονο.
Άφιξη στη Μύκονο στις 12:10, αναχώρηση από Μύκονο στις 13:45 και άφιξη
στην Ραφήνα στις 18:30.
Στις 19:00 θα πραγματοποιηθεί εντός του πλοίου προβολή με θέμα “Τα πλοία της Ραφήνας” και στις 20:00 θα ξεκινήσει η εκδήλωση για την κοπή της Πρωτοχρονιάτικης πίτας.
Σας περιμένουμε εν πλώ....

*Δηλώστε συμμετοχή στο ακόλουθο* *link** μέχρι τις 09/02/2013:
*
http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/index.php?option=com_aicontactsafe&sTask=message&r  _id=332207&task=display&Itemid=139&pf=3

----------


## nikos1945

Με μεγαλη μου χαρα δηλωνω συμμετοχη σε ολα.Ελπιζω οτι θα μπορεσουν να παρευρισκονται και τα μελη μας που δεν μπορεσαν να εχουν συμμετοχη στις προηγουμενες εκδηλωσεις.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Τι πιο όμορφο από μία συνάντηση της μεγάλης θαλασσινής οικογένειας του nautilia.gr σ' έναν εξίσου θαλασσινό τόπο διεξαγωγής!! 
Η σκέψη των διαχειριστών να χωρίσουν το ολοήμερο αυτό event σε δύο σκέλη, ήρθε να με ανακουφίσει σήμερα το πρωί, καθώς προσωπικά λόγω της εξεταστικής περιόδου δεν μου δύνεται η ευκαιρία να δώσω το παρόν για τόσο μεγάλη χρονική έκταση. Όμως τώρα θα είμαι στη Ραφήνα στις 7 το απόγευμα, ώστε να δω ξανά από κοντά τους αγαπητούς φίλους, να συζητήσουμε, να "ταξιδέψουμε" και να περάσουμε όμορφα όπως πάντα άλλωστε!! 
Να είστε όλοι καλά! Θα σας δω στο πλοίο.......!!!

----------


## giorgos....

Χαίρομαι που βλέπω συμμετοχή και οργάνωση παιδιά.. Θα περάσουμε τέλεια..

----------


## dimitris10

Θα ήθελα πολύ να συμμετάσχω στην εκδήλωση του nautilia.gr, μήπως γνωρίζετε το κόστος; Για να δηλώσω συμμετοχή, λογικά πρέπει να γνωρίζω το κόστος... :Pride:  


Περιμένω απάντησή σας!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Θα ήθελα πολύ να συμμετάσχω στην εκδήλωση του nautilia.gr, μήπως γνωρίζετε το κόστος; Για να δηλώσω συμμετοχή, λογικά πρέπει να γνωρίζω το κόστος... 
> 
> 
> Περιμένω απάντησή σας!


Καλησπέρα σας κάνετε την αίτηση και θα σας ενημερώσουμε εκ των υστέρων  με e-mail .

----------


## dimitris10

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση... Περιμένουμε λοιπόν.. :Pride:

----------


## dimitris10

Πατήστε στην εικόνα για να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή!  :Fat: 



Πηγή Εικόνας

----------


## dimitris10

Καλημέρα και καλή εβδομάδα σε όλο το n@utilia.gr! Αντίστροφα μετρούν οι μέρες για τη συνάντηση του n@utilia.gr , την κοπή της πίττας καθώς και το ταξίδι <<έκπληξη>>....12 ημέρες ακόμη....

S8004861.jpg

----------


## ppgk2005

Παιδία ξέρετε αν προβλέπεται η συνοδεία από μικρό καραβολάτρη (4 ετών, αν δεν ξεκινήσει την αγάπη στα καράβια με το superferry II με τι να ξεκινήσει; ) στην εκδήλωση στις 19.00;;

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> Παιδία ξέρετε αν προβλέπεται η συνοδεία από μικρό καραβολάτρη (4 ετών, αν δεν ξεκινήσει την αγάπη στα καράβια με το superferry II με τι να ξεκινήσει; ) στην εκδήλωση στις 19.00;;
> 
> ευχαριστώ


Καλησπέρα ,

Πληροφορίες σχετικά με την εκδήλωση μπορείτε να στέλνετε στην ηλεκτρονική διεύθυνση event@nautilia.gr

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Αγαπητά μας μέλη θα ήθελα να σας ενημερώσω ότι σήμερα είναι τελευταία μέρα για να δηλώσετε συμμετοχή στο ταξίδι μας και για την εκδήλωση που θα γίνει στο πλοίο στις 16/02/2013 και ώρα 20:00 θα μπορείτε μέχρι τις 13/02/2013.

Είμαι στην διάθεση σας για κάθε διευκρίνηση στην ηλεκτρονική μας διθεύθυνση event@nautilia.gr

----------


## nektarios15

Έχουμε εικόνα σχετικά με τον καιρό καπετάνιε;

----------


## dimitris10

Πιστεύω πως είναι αρκετά νωρίς για να ξέρουμε πώς θα είναι ο καιρός... Ας ελπίσουμε να είναι καλός... :Pride:

----------


## sylver23

Προς το παρόν μία γενική εικόνα για Ραφήνα , Άνδρο , Τήνο και Μύκονο είναι λίγες νεφώσεις με ασθενή βροχόπτωση κάποιες ώρες . Για μποφόρ από Τρίτη ..

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

4 και σήμερα !!!!
all day.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Πρόβλεψη καιρού 
Σάββατο 16/02/2013
02:00

12 °C
1.017 
mbar
4 
Μποφόρ ΒΔ


ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΣΥΝΝΕΦΑ


Σάββατο 16/02/2013
08:00

12 °C
1.019 
mbar
3 
Μποφόρ ΒΔ


ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΣΥΝΝΕΦΑ


Σάββατο 16/02/2013
14:00

12 °C
1.019 
mbar
2 
Μποφόρ ΒΔ


ΛΙΓΑ ΣΥΝΝΕΦΑ

----------


## nikos1945

Νικολα καλη μερα ευχαριστουμε πολυ για την ενημερωση ολα καλα με την ευχη ολων μας καλη ανταμωση.

----------


## ithakos

Kαλημέρα nautilia.gr....δυστυχώε δεν θα μπορέσω να παρευρεθώ στο υπέροχο ταξίδι μας λόγω ότι θα επιστρέφω από άλλο ταξίδι εκείνη τη μέρα αλλά θα το ήθελα πολύ να ανταμώσω με παλιούς και νέους φίλους...στο επόμενο όμως σίγουρα...
Σας ευχομαι καλό ταξίδι...πολλές καλές φωτογραφίες και να χαρείτε τον βάπορα που θα ταξιδεψετε...είναι υπέροχος.....
Ευχαριστώ τον Νίκο Μαρούλη για το δώρο που κάνει στα μέλη του nautilia.gr ,για τον κόπο χρόνο και έξοδα που χρειάστηκε για να πραγματοποιηθεί και ευχαριστώ και όλους τους φίλους που συμμετέχουν στο nautilia.gr και το έκαναν το πρώτο και ασύγκριτο ναυτιλιακό ιστότοπο!!!!
Να είστε όλοι καλά!
Καλό ταξίδι φίλοι μου!!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Όλα έτοιμα για την αυριανή μας εκδήλωση, ραντεβού στο πλοίο ....
flags 1 2.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Kαλημέρα Ν@utilia.gr 
Καλό ταξίδι στα παιδιά που ταξιδεύουν σήμερα  :Encouragement: 
DSC_0046.JPG

----------


## πανούλης

Τυχεροί φίλοι που ταξιδεύουν σήμερα με τέτοια κάλμα! Λυπάμαι που δεν μπόρεσα να είμαι σήμερα μαζί σας. Ίσως μπορέσω να σας καλωσορίσω το βράδυ στη Ραφήνα. Καλό ταξίδι!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Καλημερα και απο μενα!! Βλεπω τις φωτογραφιες του Ακη στο fb και ψιλοζηλευω!! Συγνωμη που δεν μπορεσα να ρθω αλλα μια η εξεταστικη (επι πτυχιω επιτελους  :Very Happy:  ) και μια οτι δεν ειχα τροπο να ρθω λογω προσωρινης ελλειψης αυτοκινητου δεν μου επιτρεπουν να ρθω Raphens!! Καλη συνεχεια ταξιδιου παιδες!!

----------


## ithakos

Παιδια δυστυχώς δεν κατάφερα να παρευρεθώ στο ταξίδι...ειλικρινά είστε τυχεροί πολύ....

----------


## MARGARITIS24

μια υπεροχη μερα που ειδαμε μαθαμε πολλα κ θαυμασαμε τα ομορφα νησια μας μες την ηρεμια κ την μοναξια του χειμωνα...ενα ομορφο πλοιο ενα ευγενικο πληρωμα κ ενας καπτα Τρεσσος απο τα παλια που δεν μας χαλασε χατηρι στη Τηνο!!!ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω κ στα παιδια της μηχανης για την ξεναγηση στο πεντακαθαρο παρακαλω μηχανοστασιο!

τελος πρεπει να ξεχωρισω μονο του για την ολη προσπαθεια κ τον κοπο που εβαλε για να πανε ολα σωστα κ να περασουμε ολοι καλα τον πατριωτη μου ΝΚΟΛΑ ΜΑΡΟΥΛΗ κ να του πω εις το επανειδειν στο επομενο ταξιδι!

----------


## Apostolos

Μια εκδήλωση και μια παρέα που χαρακτήριζε η ποιότητα... Απο το πρωι επικραρούσε μια καταπληκτική ατμόσφαιρά, το ταξίδι υπέροχο, ο καιρός θαυμάσιος, το πλοίο σε άριστη κατάσταση, το πλήρωμα υπομονετικό και άριστο. Η εκδήλωση το βράδυ με ανθρώπους που πραγματικά δώσαν μια διαφορετική χροια... Οι αδελφοί Στεφάνου πραγματικά έχουν ένα αέρα αρχοντιάς και ποιότητα που έχουμε ξεχάσει αυτόν τον καιρό... 

Μπράβο στον Νίκο για την προσπάθεια και το αποτέλεσμα
Μπράβο στον Πλοίαρχο και το πλήρωμα του Superferry II για την δυνατή ομάδα που θα πάει μπροστά
Μπράβο στους Αδελφούς Σταφάνου και τους συνργάτες τους για το υπόδηγμα εταιρίας
Μπράβο στα μέλη του nautilia.gr για την παρέα

Ελπίζω και σε ακόμα καλύτερα πράγματα!
nautilia.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Συνχαρητηρια  στο n@utilia για την ημεριδα που οργανωσε αψογα.Το κλιμα ηταν εξαιρετικο ,το ταξιδι υπεροχο ,η οργανωση υποδειγματικη.
Ιδιαιτερα να ευχαριστησω το Νικο Μαρουλη που μας εκπλησει ακομα στις δυσκολες αυτες μερες, το Ellinis για την ωραιοτατη παρουσιαση-ερευνα για τα πλοια  της ραφηνα, την Ευριδικη την Αριανα για την προσφορα τους σε μαλλον λιγοτερο ευχαριστες αλλα απαραιτητες εργασιες.
Ελπιζω συντομα να οργανωθει καιτι αναλογο

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Λυπάμαι που δεν μπόρεσα να παρευρεθώ στην υπέροχη συνάντηση(βλέποντας τις φώτο μόνο τα κλάματα δεν έβαλα...όπως κάνουν τα μικρά παιδιά).Κάτι η οικονομική στενότης αλλά κυρίως το ότι πλέον είμαστε τρεις στην οικογένεια δεν μου το επέτρεψε.Πάντως συγχαρητήρια στο Νίκο Μαρούλη για όλα όσα μας προσφέρει αυτά τα χρόνια.Και πολλά μπράβο σε όλους όσους έκαναν αυτό το υπέροχο ταξίδι.Αναμονή για το επόμενο λοιπόν!!!!!

----------


## parianos

Κριμα και στεναχωρεθηκα πολυ που δεν μπορεσα να ερθω στην ημερησια εκδηλωση λογω ιωση που ειχα απο Παρασκευη μεχρι τωρα και δεν πειραζει, το επομενο ταξιδι να μπορεσω να ερθω....συγχαρητηρια για την επιτυχια του φορουμ για την διοργανωση της εκδηλωσης....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Eκδηλωση ΟΝΕΙΡΟ!!! μονον ετσι μπορω να την χαρακτηρισω, απο  αυτες που ισως μονον το nautilia.gr  ξερει    να  διοργανωνει!!!
Ενα μεγαλο  ΜΠΡΑΒΟ στην ψυχη του nautilia.gr τον Νικο Μαρουλη καθως επισης και στους "αεναους" συνεργατες του που εδωσαν τον καλυτερο εαυτο τους και  χαρισαν   μια  αξεχαστη ημεριδα!!!

 Να πουμε   ενα μεγαλο ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ στην GOLDEN STAR FERRIES  και τους Α/φους Στεφανου στον ΚαπταΤασο Τρεσσο τους Αξιωματικους και το  Πληρωμα του αγαπητου SUPERFERRY   II για την υποδειγματικη φιλοξενια που μας προσεφεραν!!!

Και κλεινω ευχομενος να   ζησουμε στο μελλον και αλλες  απιθανα ομορφες καραβολατρικες   εκδηλωσεις!!!


_

----------


## giorgos....

Στο επόμενο ταξίδι ελπίζουμε να είσαι κοντά μας..

----------


## leo85

Καλησπέρα σε όλο το nautilia.gr!  
 Να ευχαριστήσουμε τον Νίκο Μαρούλη και την Ευρυδίκη,για αυτή την όμορφη εκδήλωση που διοργάνωσε για την κοπή της πίτας και τα 8χρόνια που έκλεισε το forum και γι'αυτό το όμορφο ταξίδι που κάναμε!
¶λλο ένα ευχαριστώ θα πούμε στο πλήρωμα και στους αφανείς μηχανικούς που μας φιλοξένησε στο πλοίο τους. Τον κάπταΤάσο Τρέσσο που μας δέχτηκε στην γέφυρα(και δεν μας πέταξε με τις κλοτσιές απ'έξω) και για όλο αυτό το όμορφο ταξίδι που μας πρόσφερε.! 
¶λλο ένα ευχαριστώ στους πλοιοκτήτες/αδερφούς Στεφάνου και την όμορφη βραδιά που μας έδωσαν στο όμορφο και καλοτάξιδο πλοίο τους! :Tears Of Joy: 

Αυτή η εκδήλωση μας έκανε για άλλη μια φορά να βρεθούμε όλοι μαζί και για να περάσουμε καλά.! :Surprised: 
Και ευχόμαστε να ξανά γίνει άλλο ένα τόσο* υπέροχο και όμορφο* ταξίδι.!!!

----------


## Aquaman

Συγχαρητηρια στο Νικο αλλα και σε ολη την ομαδα για την πρωτοβουλια και την ολη οργανωση.Δυστυχως δεν μπορεσα να συμμετασχω λογω προσωπικων προβληματων,θα κανω τα αδυνατα δυνατα ομως για να ειμαι μεσα την επομενη φορα.Μπραβο και παλι σε ολη την ομαδα.

----------


## opelmanos

ήταν πολύ ωραία η εκδήλωση και το ταξίδι τέλειο ενα μεγαλο μπράβο σε όλους εσάς που οργανώσατε το υπέροχο κλίμα

----------


## pantelis2009

Μία ολοήμερη εκδήλωση (που όποιος δεν ήλθε........ έχασε) και άξιζε πολλάαααααααααααα *ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* σε όλους όσους συμμετείχαν, στην άψογη οργάνωση της.
*ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* στο Νίκο Μαρούλη και όλους τους ιθύνοντες για την όμορφη καθ' όλα οργάνωση. Είδαμε παλαιούς ΄καλούς φίλους και γνωρίσαμε καινούργιους καραβολάτρες.
*ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* στους αδελφούς Στεφάνου που κρατούν την Ελληνική ακτοπλοΐα σε υψηλά επίπεδα, σε αυτούς τους δύσκολους καιρούς.
*ΜΠΡΑΒΟ* στον Cpt. Τάσο Τρέσσο και το πλήρωμα του, για το ύψος των υπηρεσιών που προσφέρουν με το υπέροχο πλοίο τους σε μιά δύσκολη γραμμή (όπως είδαμε όλοι) τους Χειμερινούς μήνες. Αφού βγάλουν .........το φίδι απο την τρύπα, έρχονται οι άλλες εταιρείες και κάνουν τις αρπαχτές του. Πρέπει λοιπόν οι ντόπιοι να βοηθήσουν τις εταιρείες που είναι κοντά τους και το Χειμώνα, για να μπορέσουν να τους έχουν και να δείξουν την .....πόρτα σε όσους έρχονται για τις αρπαχτές.

----------


## aprovatianos

Δεν ξερω τι να πρωτογραψω!!! Η μερα ξεκινησε με το χαμογελο της Ευριδικης να μας καλωσοριζει!!Μετα δειλα δειλα οι γνωριμιες με τους φιλους του ναυτιλια, που τους ''ξερεις"" αλλα τους βλεπεις για πρωτη φορα!! Ξεκιναει το βαπορι, και ειμαστε ολοι σαν μαθητες σχολειου που τους πανε εκδρομη! Ο καθενας θελει να δει κατι,αλλος το μηχανοστασιο,αλλος την γεφυρα[καλα ετσι και αλλιως ολοι εκει ημασταν]!! Μετα την Ανδρο και την τηνο φτασαμε στην μυκονο οπου ειχαν φροντισει να υπαρχουν δυο λεωφορεια να μας πανε στη χωρα.Μετα μια απο τα ιδια,πολυ γελιο,συζητηση,και πολλες φωτο! Οταν φτασαμε ραφηνα ειδαμε την ταινια που ειχε ετοιμασει το ναυτιλια, και δεν περιμεναμε  οτι ειχαν περασει τοσα πλοια απο την ραφηνα!!Το αποκορυφωμα μετα ηταν η κοπη της πιτας οπου εξελιχθηκε σε μια υπεροχη βραδια!!! Θελω και εγω με την σειρα μου να ευχαριστησω τον Νικο Μαρουλη για την φιλοξενια οπως και την Ευριδικη!! Το πληρωμα στη γεφυρα και τον καπτα τασσο για την υπομονη του!!![μεχρι και την καρεκλα του χρησιμοποιησαν καποια παιδια,χαχαχα!!!] Τους αδερφους Στεφανου για την φιλοξενια,και που μας συγκινησαν με την αγαπη που εχουν τα αδερφια μεταξυ τους!! Τελος θελω να πω οτι ειμαι πολυ τυχερος που γνωρισα καλους ανθρωπους οπως ο mastrokostas, ο φιλος ιθακη,ο καρολος,pantelis 2009, giorgos... και αλλους!! Οποια βοηθεια και να θελει το ναυτιλια απο εμενα, θα ειμαι διπλα του!!

----------


## nektarios15

Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και από εμένα για την καταπληκτική εκδήλωση που είχα την τιμή και την τύχη να παρευρεθώ! Πολλά συγχαρητήρια στον Πλοίαρχο και στο πλήρωμα για την  ναυτική φιλοξενία που μας προσέφερε. Επίσης, ένα μεγάλο μπράβο στους διαχειριστές του nautilia, που όσο εμείς απολαμβάναμε το ταξίδι μας, αυτοί προετοίμαζαν το βραδυνό event μέχρι την τελευταία λεπτομέρεια ώστε να περάσουμε ακόμα καλύτερα. Επισκέφτηκα τη γέφυρα του πλοίου μετά από πολλά χρόνια μαζί με την νεαρή μου καπετάνισσα, την κόρη μου. Η συγκίνηση ήταν διπλή δίοτι ενθουσιάστηκε και αυτή περισσότερο από εμένα! Θα πρέπει να σταθώ προσωπικά στον εξαιρετικό φίλο Λεονάρδο(leonardos.b) που είχα την τιμή να γνωρίσω. Να έναι πάντα καλά και τον ευχαριστούμε για τις ζωγραφιές  που μας αφιέρωσε. Ελπίζω γρήγορα και η επόμενη συνάντηση!

----------


## aquamarine

Γειά σας! Είμαι νέο μέλος σ' αυτό το τέλειο site και μου αρέσουν τα πλοία! Ευχαριστώ τον κύριο Λεονάρδο που με έμαθε να ζωγραφίζω πλοία με τέλειο τρόπο όπως επίσης με έμαθε τις λειτουργίες της γέφυρας. Δεν θα ήταν σωστό να παραλείψω τον δημιουργό του Ναυτιλία, τους διαχειριστές και τα ενεργά και όμορφα μέλη. Παρευρέθηκα στην χθεσινή εκδήλωση και πήγα και τι ταξιδάκι μου. Έχω να πω ένα μόνο πράγμα: *Όλα ήταν* *τέλεια!!!* Το service, ο πλοίαρχος οι αξιωματικοί και όλο το πλήρωμα ήταν εξίσου καταπληκτικοί. Με άφησαν να δω την γέφυρα του πλοίου και μου επέτρεψαν να αγγίξω τα μηχανήματά της. Αν έγινε κανένα ατύχημα και δεν το κατάλαβα, ζητώ συγνώμη, Χα Χα Χα!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παραληψη μου βεβαια να κανω αναφορα για τους αδελφους στεφανου, δημητριο, γεωργιο, που η αρωγη τους ηταν βασικο στοιχιο της μεγαλης επιτυχιας της εκδηλωσης.Το πλοιο τους συνεχιζει την αριστη παραδοση που ειχε χρονια και με πολυ μερακι πλεον εχει μεταμορφοθει σε κοτερο.Ευχαριστω και το πληρωμα που ξενυχτησε για εμας φρον τιζοντας τα παντα.Να σημειωσω οτι οι αδελφοι Τσεφανου γνωριαζαν προσωπικα ολο το πληρωμα, οπως παρατηρησαμε με αλλο συμφορουμιτη πραγμα που δειχνει οτι δεν αφηνουν τιποτα στην τυχη

----------


## Karolos

_Καλησπέρα σε όλους τούς τυχερούς !!! αλλά και (άτυχους φίλους που για  κάποιους λόγους δεν ήταν μαζί  μας),                                                                 της ποιό όμορφης θαλασσινής παρέας και τους αφιερώνω την φωτογραφία :
130216k@rolos_25_n@.jpg_

_Tί ταλαιπωρία και αυτή ; Nα ξυπνάς από τα άγρια χαράματα, μέσα από την  ζεστή θαλπωρή του κρεβατιού σου και άκουσον άκουσον !                                να θές να πάς στο λιμάνι να πάρεις ένα καράβι και να κάνεις ένα ταξίδι, ¶νδρο_Τήνο_Μύκονο και επιστροφή αυθημερόν, μέσα στην καρδιά του χειμώνα.      Εεέ είσαι παλαβός ...
Όχι φίλε μου δεν έχεις δίκιο.  Εγώ θα μπω στο  βαπόρι και θα αγαλλίαση η καρδιά μου, θα αναπνεύσω καθαρό οξυγόνο, θα με φυσήξει η αύρα της θάλασσας
θα με ηρεμήσει. Σκέψου ότι θα είμαι στο απέραντο γαλάζιο. Επί πλέον ο κυριότερος λόγος είναι ότι θα συναντήσω παλιούς φίλους και θα γνωρίσω και νέους,
που θα πούμε τα δικά μας.
Τώρα κατάλαβες φίλε μου γιατί δεν είμαι παλαβός ;  Θέλεις να έλθεις μαζί μου ;  θα περάσεις καλά !!!  Αάσε ρε καραβοκτυπημένε πήγαινε μόνος σου.
Εεέ τότε κάτσε εδώ να βλέπεις στην τηλεόραση, τα δελτία ειδήσεων...........

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους σας για την όμορφη μέρα που περάσαμε μαζί στο πανέμορφο ταξίδι και στα άλλα τα βραδινά.
Επίσης ευχαριστώ τον Καπετάνιο και το πλήρωμα του Ν@utilia gr. Tόν ΑΡΧΟΝΤΑ καπτα Τάσο και όλο το πλήρωμα τού Βαποριού, καθώς επίσης και τους Αδελφούς Στεφάνου όπου τους εύχομαι τα καλλίτερα.

_

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Τελικά οι συνολικά 48+ ώρες αυπνίας και η τρελλή κούραση που είχα, τη Κυριακή το πρωί που κατέβηκα από το τρένο για να πάω στο σπίτι μου, ίσως είναι μηδαμινά μπροστά σ'αυτό που έζησα το Σάββατο μαζί με ΌΛΟΥΣ όσους ήταν στην εκδήλωση του nautilia.gr !!!
Όπως έγραψα και στο facebook σε ένα στάτους μου, 
"Σε ποιον να γυρίσω και να πω ότι πετάχτηκα στη κυριολεξία μέχρι την Μύκονο για έναν καφέ και γύρισα πάλι πίσω Θεσσαλονίκη ?!?!?!?" 
Αν και όποιος άκουγε ότι το ίδιο πρωινό είχα έρθει από Θεσσαλονίκη και το ίδιο βράδυ θα ξανάφευγα για πίσω, έμενε με ανοιχτό το στόμα !!!
Αυτά μόνο ένας τρελλός Σαλονικιός τα κάνει και ναι ναι αυτός είμαι εγώ !!!
Αν και στο παρελθόν είχα βρεθεί σε μία μικρή εκδήλωση του nautilia.gr αυτή ήταν η πρώτη μου φορά που βρέθηκα κι εγώ σε μία μεγάλη εκδήλωση του φόρουμ. 
Ευχαριστίες  κτλ κτλ δε θα πω γιατί είναι αυτονόητα έτσι ?? Δε το συζητάμε... Αν και ο τίτλος του ποστ μου, τα λέει όλα !!! Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά από που να ξεκινήσω ?? Από τον Νίκο, την Ευριδίκη ?? Από ποιον ?? Την εταιρία για την άψογη συμπεριφορά της απέναντί μας ?? Το πλήρωμα του πλοίου που ήταν υπέρ ανεκτικό μαζί μας ??
Όλα ήταν υπέροχα στη κυριολεξία !!!  Περισσότερα θα τα πούμε εν καιρό...

Λίγες φωτογραφίες και από μένα...

Το πρωϊ πριν φύγουμε...
DSC06122 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

Στο λιμάνι του Γαυρίου, ο κπτ Τάσσος στα χειριστήρια και να μας αφήνει άφωνους... 
DSC06159 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

Το πλοίο μας το SUPERFERRY II στο λιμάνι της Μυκόνου... 
(ανοίγω μία παρένθεση και λέω ότι ένα μικρό μειονέκτημα που είχαμε ήταν ότι δεν μας έμεινε χρόνος να φωτογραφίσουμε το πλοίο μας στη Μύκονο και ότι φωτογραφίσαμε, ήταν μέσα από το λεωφορείο του ΚΤΕΛ που μας μετέφερε από το λιμάνι στη πόλη)
DSC06216 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

Το φουγάρο με τα συνιάλα της Golden Star Ferries...
DSC06333 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

Mανουβράροντας στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας αφού γυρίσαμε...
DSC06429 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

Αυτά κι από μένα...

----------


## thanos75

Να πω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου χίλια μπράβο και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ τόσο στους moderators (ειδικά στο Νίκο και την Ευρυδίκη) του forum όσο και στους αδερφούς Στεφάνου για την άψογη πραγματικά αυτή εκδήλωση.  Αν και στο ταξίδι δεν μπόρεσα να παραβρεθώ- και βλέποντας μάλιστα και υλικό ζηλεύω και λιγάκι που δεν τα κατάφερα :Single Eye: - η βραδιά ήταν πραγματικά εξαιρετική από κάθε άποψη.  Προσωπικά με κέρδισε απίστευτα η απλότητα των αδερφών Στεφάνου που μιλούσαν άνετα με όλους...ξεφεύγουν πάρα πολύ από την εικόνα του εφοπλιστή που έχουμε οι περισσότεροι από εμάς.  Κάποια στιγμή μάλιστα ένιωσα λες και μας είχαν καλέσει σπίτι τους...και ίσως να μην έχω και πολύ άδικο δεδομένου ότι το Superferry είναι ίσως κάτι σαν δεύτερο σπίτι τους.  Υπέροχη και η ταινία με τα παλιά πλοία της Ραφήνας...για κάποιον σαν εμένα που έχει μεγαλώσει στην ευρύτερη περιοχή της Ανατ.Αττικής είχε και στοιχεία συγκίνησης δεδομένου ότι πολλά από αυτά τα έχω συνδυάσει και με παιδικές μνήμες μου.  Τί άλλο να πω: νομίζω πως ήταν για όλους μας μια αξέχαστη μέρα και μια αξέχαστη βραδιά :Single Eye:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

all day event 16/02/2013

thanks 2013.jpg

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Το πρώτο βίντεο απο την εκδήλωση μας δείτε το στο παρακάτω Link : 


http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/inde...ayout=listview

----------


## kalypso

μπορώ να πω πως αυτή ήταν η καλύτερη εκδήλωση του n@utilia.gr που έχω παραβρεθεί.....!Για άλλη μία φορά ο Νίκος και η διοίκηση του n@utilia.gr ξεπέρασαν τον εαυτό τους και ανέβασαν τον πήχυ πάρα πολύ ψηλά...Ενα υπέροχο ταξίδι και μία πραγματικά εκλεπτυσμένη εκδήλωση για όλα τα μέλη.... ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ και ένα μπράβο στο πλήρωμα του Superferry II για την φιλόξενια και την ανεκτικότητα τους....τους πλοιοκτήτες Αδελφούς Στεφάνου αλλά και όλους όσους κοπίασαν τόσο πριν όσο και κατά την διάρκεια του all day event για να απολαύσουμε όλοι μας μία εκδήλωση υψηλών προδιαγραφών που μόνο το n@utilia.gr ξέρει και είναι ικανό να διοργανώσει...! Ευχαριστούμε!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Πραγματικα..αν και δεν μπορεσα να ρθω οπως εξηγησα παραπανω..νιωθω οτι ημουν και εγω εκει μεσα απο τις φωτογραφιες σας και το βιντεο του κου Νικου!! Και πραγματικα οι Αφοι Στεφανου ειναι κοσμημα για την ακτοπλοια μας! Μακαρι να μεινουν χρονια οι ανθρωποι και ειμαι σιγουρος πως αν κανουν στο μελλον καποια κινηση επεκτασης θα ειναι απολυτως προσεγμενη!!

----------


## manolis m.

Την επομενη φορα ελπιζω πως θα μπορω να παρεβρεθω και εγω σε μια τοσο ομορφη εκδηλωση ! Και του χρονου παιδια !!

----------


## giorgos_249

*Από την πρώτη στιγμή εξαιρετική οργάνωση.....Φοβερή φιλοξενία από το πλήρωμα, πολύ καλή παρέα, φοβερές μανούβρες, και γενικώς ένα πολύ όμορφο ταξίδι ! Αξίζει σύντομα να ξαναοργανωθεί μια τέτοια εκδήλωση ! Προσωπικά μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ.....

Ας περάσουμε όμως στο πιο ουσιώδες από τα λόγια , τις φωτογραφίες ! 

Λοιπόν: 

Αναχώρηση από το Γαύριο
DSCF6019.jpg
¶φιξη στην Τήνο
DSCF6062.jpg
Κροσάρισμα με το Αικατερίνη Π
DSCF6110.jpg
Το μηχανοστάσιο το πλοίου με την αριστερή κύρια μηχανή.....Εκκλησία πραγματικά,  πολύ καθαρό και προσεγμένο! 
DSCF6267.jpg
Και μια φωτογραφία εν πλω! 
DSCF6205.jpg

Ακολουθεί συνέχεια ! 



*

----------


## xidianakis

para tou oti briskomai makria kai den taksidepsa, mesa apo tis photos aisthanomai sunepibatis!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Το πρώτο βίντεο απο την εκδήλωση μας δείτε το στο παρακάτω Link : 
> 
> 
> http://www.nautilia.gr/new/site/inde...ayout=listview


To βιντεο ειναι πραγματικα εξαιρετικο.Συνχαρητηρια σε οποιον το εκανε ειναι εργο τεχνης

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> To βιντεο ειναι πραγματικα εξαιρετικο.Συνχαρητηρια σε οποιον το εκανε ειναι εργο τεχνης


Σωστή η επισήμανση Κώστα μου το Βίντεο το έφτιαξε ο ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ ΚΟΥΡΤΗΣ.

----------


## chiotis

Αν και δεν μπόρεσα δυστυχώς να έρθω ..........Συγχαρητήρια για την εκδήλωση!!!Τα βίντεο και οι φωτό εξαιρετικά και χάρη σε αυτά παίρνουμε και εμείς μια γεύση από το όμορφο ταξίδι.Ελπίζω να είμαι στην επόμενη και να είναι σύντομα!!!!!!!

----------


## P@vlos

Πραγματικά συγχαρητήρια για την εκδήλωση και στους διαχειριστές αλλά και την εταιρεία με το μοναδικό αυτό πλοίο!!!! Για λίγες μέρες την έχασα αλλά ταξίδεψα μαζί σας με το φανταστικό βίντεο και τις φωτογραφίες!  Ελπίζω σύντομα να πραγματοποιηθεί και μια νέα εκδήλωση, που θα μπορούμε να παρευρεθούμε και οι απόντες!

----------


## evridiki

Ηρθε και η σειρά μου να ευχαριστήσω όλους, όσοι συμμετείχαν στο ταξίδι και στην κοπή της πίτας. Ενα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια στο προσωπό μου. Θα ήθελα πραγματικά να μιλήσω με πολύ περισσότερο κόσμο και να σας γνωρίσω καλύτερα. Στην επόμενη μας συνάντηση όμως, θα είναι χαρά μου.

Ευχαριστούμε φυσικά και την εταιρεία GOLDEN STAR FERRIES για την άψογη συνεργασία περι διοργάνωσης και την γνωριμία μου με πρόσωπα ξεχωριστά.

Εις το επανειδήν  :Fat:

----------


## πανούλης

Συγχαρητήρια κι από μένα στον φίλο κ. Μαρούλη για τη διοργάνωση της εκδήλωσης που εμένα προσωπικά μου έδωσε την ευκαιρία και τη χαρά να συναντηθώ με τους καραβόφιλους που καιρό τώρα γνώριζα μόνο online. Απόλαυσα και τη αρτιώτατη από αισθητικής και τεχνικής πλευράς βιντεοδημιουργία του Δημ. Κούρτη. 

Αν και δεν συγκρίνεται με το βίντεο της εκδήλωσης, έχω κι εγώ ένα μικρό _κλίπ_ που τράβηξα στη Ραφήνα την ώρα της επιστροφής. Ξενοιασμένος όμως από την κάλμα της ημέρας, δεν πρόβλεψα οτι ο καιρός στον βράχο του Αη-Νικόλα θα είχε ήδη επιδεινωθεί και δεν είχα πάρει τρίποδο. Ζητώ συγνώμη για το αφόρητο κάπου-κάπου κούνημα της εικόνας.

----------


## giorgos....

Φίλε Πανούλη ευχαριστούμε πολύ για το βίντεο. Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν υπάρχει άλλο βίντεο που να κατέγραψε την άφιξη μας στη Ραφήνα το βράδυ..
Να είσαι καλά..

----------


## pantelis2009

Ο Νίκος Μαρούλης στην ομιλία του στο Superferry II και δίπλα του ο Κος Στεφάνου, ο Cpt. Τζώρτζης και ο φίλος sylver23.

8 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ NAUTILIA 07 16-02-2013.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Ας δούμε κάποιες φωτογραφίες από την εκδήλωση μας..

Η αφίσα του n@utilia.gr στο Superferry II
P2160108.jpg


Καλώς ήλθατε
P2160153.jpg


Στην υποδοχή της εκδήλωσης η μοναδική Ευριδίκη
P2160145.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

Όλα έτοιμα..

P2160168.jpg

Στην υποδοχή με τον Προιστάμενο οικονομικό κ. Σπύρο Ξένο

P2160144.jpg

Ο χώρος υποδοχής της εκδήλωσης
P2160151.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά τις ωραίες φωτο του φίλου giorgos...., ας δούμε ορισμένους φίλους πριν μπούν στο αγαπημένο πλοίο για τα *8α γενέθλια του Nautilia.gr

8 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ NAUTILIA 11 16-02-2013.jpg8 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ NAUTILIA 12 16-02-2013.jpg*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Καλημέρα σε όλους και καλή εβδομάδα να έχουμε πάμε να δούμε τις ομιλίες των προσκελημένων μας :

*n@utilia.gr all day event 16/02/2013. Ομιλία κ. Δημήτρη Στεφάνου.*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*n@utilia.gr all day event 16/02/2013. Χαιρετισμόςκ.ΕυάγγελουΒεντούρη**.*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*n@utilia.gr all day event 16/02/2013. Χαιρετισμόςκ.Δημητρόπουλου**.*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*n@utilia.gr all day event 16/02/2013 - Χαιρετισμόςκ. Κατσόγιαννου*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*n@utilia.gr - all day event 16/02/2013 επιστολήκουΠ.Κροντήρα*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*n@utilia.gr all day event 16/02/2013 Επιστολήκ. Βλάχου*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*n@utilia.gr all day event 16/02/2013 Επιστολήκ. Λιανού*

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

*n@utilia.gr all day event 16/02/2013.* *Ομιλία καπετάν Τάσου Τρέσσου.*

----------


## giorgos_249

*Η συνέχεια που είχα υποσχεθεί , ένα βίντεο της αναχώρησης του πλοίου από Τήνο προς Μύκονο!* 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJ4Kdr9c51Q

----------


## leo85

Πολύ ωραίο το βίντεο giorgos_249 σε ευχαριστούμε που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας.

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

> *Η συνέχεια που είχα υποσχεθεί , ένα βίντεο της αναχώρησης του πλοίου από Τήνο προς Μύκονο! 
> 
> *


Να είσαι καλά Γιώργο μου σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ !!!

----------


## thanos75

> *n@utilia.gr all day event 16/02/2013. Χαιρετισμόςκ.ΕυάγγελουΒεντούρη**.*


Νομίζω πως η ομιλία του κ. Βεντούρη ήταν η πιο φορτισμένη συναισθηματικά απ'όλες.  Δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τη στιγμή που απευθυνόμενος στους αδερφούς Στεφάνου είπε "Να είστε πάντα έτσι ενωμένοι"! Πολύ ανθρώπινος πραγματικά

----------


## dimitris10

*Στην Μύκονο.......

*DSCF6130.jpg DSCF6133.jpg DSCF6144.jpg

----------


## giorgos....



----------

